# My new toy... '09 Sentinel...



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

More...




















And the whole thing... Still thinking I need black Doinkers for this... The silver just looks outtaplace...


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

I am hoping to have my optifade Sentinel by spring turkey season which is a little over a month away, but Im not betting on it. Mine has been on order for close to a month!


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

CHAMPION2 said:


> I am hoping to have my optifade Sentinel by spring turkey season which is a little over a month away, but Im not betting on it. Mine has been on order for close to a month!


I'm guessing by your location your wait won't be close to mine... I posted in another thread the timeframes for mine....

Ordered Nov 16th... arrived just after Valentines day... 

Hope yours comes in time...


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Looks good Andrew. :thumb:


----------



## Zey (Jan 27, 2009)

I've got black doinker v-bars on order to match my front black stab bar. I'm doubtful they will arrive in a timely manner.... :/ oh well. The sweet lookin' black ones seem to be quite elusive.


----------



## Zey (Jan 27, 2009)

Ok so I spoke too soon. Black doinker v bars arrived today. I made a similar post of pics back in the Canadian forum. Andrew, you'll see them I'm sure soon.


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

*back in black*

Hey Zey,guess andrews prediction was off.
Black is b e a utiful on my new Darton Pro3500.
If I knew how to post pics i would,but you'll see it soon.
Shawn:shade:


----------



## Zey (Jan 27, 2009)

I drew one of those darton 3500's at the shop yesterday. It was like 60# and I could barely get it to the let off, lol. Very slick though. Pricey too... damn american exchange rate! ..~$879

Shawn, send pictures to me and I'll post for you. I shall assist your turn to gloat, heh.


----------



## Chako (Mar 11, 2009)

I really like the red anodized cams. Very sharp looking.


----------

